# it would stand having its skirt taken up



## Cache

What does stand mean in this sentence?



> The grey suit had been what the shop had called a "classic", which meant that nobody would ever turn round in the street to look at it, but it would *stand* having its skirt taken up or let down according to the swings of fashion.


Thanks!


----------



## apuquipa

no le haría mal subirle el ruedo o bajárselo, de acuerdo a los vaivenes de la moda


----------



## outkast

Aguantaría.


----------



## apuquipa

no le haría mal
o
le vendría bien

es como me parece a mí, que tiene más sentido.


----------



## Cache

I still do not understand :S


----------



## SmallJosie

outkast said:


> Aguantaría.


 
Exactly!


----------



## Cache

micafe said:


> _The grey suit had been what the shop had called a "classic", which meant that nobody would ever turn round in the street to look at it, but it would *stand* having its skirt taken up or let down according to the swings of fashion. _
> 
> El traje gris había sido lo que en la tienda llamaban un "clásico", lo cual quería decir que nadie en la calle volteaba a verlo/lo miraba dos veces, pero se *destacaba* cuando se le subía o bajaba el ruedo a la falda de acuerdo a los dictámenes de la moda.



Thanks! 

Can I stand from my class because I am a good student?

_I stand from my class because my grades are higher than my fellows._

Is this sentence right?


----------



## SmallJosie

No es destacar! (Bajo mi humilde punto de vista).

Y tampoco puedes decir: I stand my class because blah blah blah.

Puedes decir: I can't stand my class - o sea, no aguanto o no soporto.

I stand en positivo, no entieno lo que quieres decir.


----------



## Basenjigirl

destacar = stand out, be noticable
aguantar = to tolerate, to "stand"

In this case, the text is saying that the skirt would be able to "tolerate" or "to handle" an alteration and still look fashionable. I think the meaning in Spanish would be closer to something like "la falda quedaría bien con unas alteraciones" but I guess "aguantaría" not "destacaba" would come closer to the literal translation.


----------



## micafe

Cache said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Can I stand from my class because I am a good student?
> 
> _I stand *out* from my class because my grades are higher than those of my *fellows* *classmates*._
> 
> Is this sentence right?


----------



## Cache

well, nevermind.

It is a minor word.

Greetings!


----------



## Basenjigirl

Cache said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Can I stand from my class because I am a good student?
> 
> _I stand from my class because my grades are higher than my fellows._
> 
> Is this sentence right?



NO. What you need to say, in English, is "stand out."

_I am a stand-out student in my school because my grades are better than the other students. _


----------



## Cache

> Originalmente publicado por *Cache*
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Can I stand from my class because I am a good student?
> 
> _I stand *out* from my class because my grades are higher than those of my *fellows* *classmates*._
> 
> Is this sentence right?



Thanks for the correction 



Basenjigirl said:


> NO. What you need to say, in English, is "stand out."
> 
> _I am a stand-out student in my school because my grades are better than the other students. _



Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Basenjigirl

Cache said:


> well, nevermind.
> 
> It is a minor word.
> 
> Greetings!



It's a "minor" word whose absence totally changes the meaning of the sentence. Keep that in mind the next time you are misunderstood when speaking English. Little things mean a lot.


----------



## micafe

Basenjigirl said:


> destacar = stand out, be noticable
> aguantar = to tolerate, to "stand"
> 
> In this case, the text is saying that the skirt would be able to "tolerate" or "to handle" an alteration and still look fashionable. I think the meaning in Spanish would be closer to something like "la falda quedaría bien con unas alteraciones" but I guess "aguantaría" not "destacaba" would come closer to the literal translation.


 
Yes, you're absolutely right. I apologize.


----------



## Cache

Basenjigirl said:


> NO. What you need to say, in English, is "stand out."
> 
> _I am a stand-out student in my school because my grades are better than *the other students.* _




Are you sure the last part of the sentence is correct?


----------



## SmallJosie

I wouldn't say "I'm a stand-out student" using it as an adjective, but that's just my opinion.

I stand out as a student ...


----------



## Cache

SmallJosie said:


> I wouldn't say "I'm a stand-out student" using it as an adjective, but that's just my opinion.
> 
> I stand out as a student ...



Yes, I have just looked that word up in that dictionary and it is better to say it in that way:

_I stand out as the best student in my class as my marks are better.

_Is this sentence all right?


----------



## SmallJosie

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Basenjigirl

And, Cache, make sure you ask about the part "the other students" not "stand out" since that isn't what you were critiquing me about.


----------



## Cache

Basenjigirl said:


> Cache,
> Yes, I am 110% sure, but if you have doubts about what I wrote and want to get feedback from others, feel free. You may have to open a new thread in order to get others to weigh in.




I respect your English expertise as you are an English native but it does not sound well....




> I am a stand-out student in my school because my grades are better than *the other students.*



That was what you wrote. I'd rather say: I stand out as one of the best students in my school since my grades are better than the ones of others.

I am not sure :S:S


----------



## outkast

There´s nothing wrong with "my fellow classmates" or "my fellow students". I don´t know about marks. We say grades over here.


----------



## micafe

Basenjigirl said:


> NO. What you need to say, in English, is "stand out."
> 
> _I am a stand-out student in my school because my grades are better than the other *students.* _


 


Basenjigirl said:


> Cache,
> Yes, I am 110% sure, but if you have doubts about what I wrote and want to get feedback from others, feel free. You may have to open a new thread in order to get others to weigh in.


 
Don't feel bad Basenjigirl. He just wanted to make sure because I did find a 'little' mistake in your sentence that changes the whole meaning: you should have written the possessive: _*students'*_. The way you wrote it, to a foreign ear, it's comparing grades with people and it doesn't make sense. It may be understandable and not significant for those who speak the language fluently, but in a language forum it is very important. Sorry, I hope I didn't sound rude. I just wanted to be fair


----------



## unspecified

Basenjigirl said:


> _I am a stand-out student in my school because my grades are better than the other students. _


Grammatically, this is correct. However, it should definitely be "...are better than those of the other students" or "...are better than the grades of the other students." As it is, "my grades" and "the other students" are being compared, which doesn't make much sense.

You can say "the ones" but "those" is more common.

ETA: Well, micafe beat me to it.  So much better with an apostrophe!


----------



## micafe

unspecified said:


> ETA: Well, micafe beat me to it. So much better with an apostrophe!


 
Not only better... it's the correct way. No sense in being so touchy  especially if there was a mistake..  
We're all here to learn something and we want to learn it right. Right?


----------



## unspecified

micafe said:


> Not only better... it's the correct way. No sense in being so touchy especially if there was a mistake..
> We're all here to learn something and we want to learn it right. Right?


Oh, yeah, that came off wrong.  Sorry.  I just meant that I felt stupid for not realizing that that was the intended meaning...  Just having one of those moments.  Anyway, sorry if I came off annoyingly.  Cheers!


----------



## SmallJosie

Cache said:


> Yes, I have just looked that word up in that dictionary and it is better to say it in that way:
> 
> _I stand out as the best student in my class as my marks are better._
> 
> Is this sentence all right?


 
Before I get caught up in the odd apostrophe, my "sounds good" was referring to this. I still prefer it. If you don't like "marks" change it to grades.


----------



## micafe

unspecified said:


> Oh, yeah, that came off wrong. Sorry. I just meant that I felt stupid for not realizing that that was the intended meaning... Just having one of those moments. Anyway, sorry if I came off annoyingly. Cheers!


 
I wasn't talking about you, you know.  

Never mind..


----------



## chepe jones

*Re: stand* 


Basenjigirl said:


> NO. What you need to say, in English, is "stand out."
> 
> _I am a stand-out student in my school because my grades are better than the other students. _


 


Cache said:


> Are you sure the last part of the sentence is correct?



this is a standard way of saying it in spoken english.  it is a shortened form of 
"_I am a stand-out student in my school because my grades are better than *the other students' grades."*_


----------



## unspecified

micafe said:


> I wasn't talking about you, you know.
> 
> Never mind..


 
Haha!  Like I said, I'm having one of those days...


----------



## Cache

chepe jones said:


> *Re: stand*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a standard way of saying it in spoken english.  it is a shortened form of
> "_I am a stand-out student in my school because my grades are better than *the other students' grades."*_




So, I was right?  Please, have in mind I am STILL learning....it didn't sound good for and I asked....

So, the two possibilities are:

I am a stand-out student in my school because my marks are better than the other student's grades

or

I stand out as one of the best students in my class since my marks are pretty good.


Am I right?

thanks!


----------



## micafe

¡Qué confusión se ha formado aquí!!!. En vez de ayudarte te hemos confundido más.

Yo, que NO soy nativa, pero hablo inglés bien, diría:

*I stand out as the best student in my class because my grades are better than the others'.*

You cannot forget to write the apostrophe (') after "students"


----------



## Cache

Yo diría lo mismo

Thanks!


----------



## nangueyra

Aunque mucho tiempo después quizás pueda ayudar. Lo que significa la oración es que el traje era tan clásico que que nunca pasaba de moda. Justamente por ser tan clásico se le podían hacer pequeñas reformas como alargar o acortar la falda y nadie diría que quedaba mal o estaba pasado de moda. En Argentina usaríamos "soportar" como traducción de to stand, en este caso.
Algunos sinónimos

To stand: to bear; to tolerate; to put up with

Saludos


----------

